# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Kush po e degjeneron rininë shqiptare?

## fisniku-student

Momentalisht rinia shqiptare eshte ne nje rruge ecila eshte mjaft edyshimt dhe e zbeht sidomos mosha e adoleshenteve apo tinejgjereve.

faktoret qe ne menyre direkte po ndikojne ne trurin e rinis jan: 

  1. SERIALET
  2. KEQPERDORIMI I INTERNETIT
  3. MUZIKA

-SERIALET: eshte njera nga fenomenet qe eshte duke ndikuar qe rinia te humb shijen ndaj se ardhmes se shendosh dhe dobiprurese per ta.
thjeshet serialet po ia konsumojne moralin e vyshkur qe kan dhe asimilimin e kultures dhe tarditave te mira shqiptare.

veshtrim psikologjik:

nje shembull gjate shikimit te serialeve : gjat nje seriali nje femije ne ate moment shef para syve te tij nje moment turpi(skene erotike) ,kamerat aq afer e afrojne ate sken sa qe te lihet pershtypja se je duke marr pjes ti vete si i treti  ne ate akt sepse ashtu krijohet bindja dhe tash ai/ajo femije  mund te thome njefare menyre merr nje  "provoje" per ate pune sepse e ka perjetu ne ate rast veten si treti ne ate sken .dhe tash femija ne momentin qe hyn ne pubertitet ai ne sfiden e pare seksuale mund te deshtoje sepse e vetendjen veten se ka provoje ne kete aspekt dhe deshton dhe pasojat mund te ndjehen ne te ardhmen:  sa femije te braktisur, sa vetevrsaje, sa stagnime te shkollimit etj...

-KEQPERDORIMI I INTERNETIT: edhe kjo eshte njera nga dukurit qe ne mase te madhe po kontribuon  ne degjenerimin e rinis (adoleshenteve) sepse ne rastin qe hyne ne internet epshi i tyre anon nga gjerat negative dhe jo pozitive,shof shume femije dhe te rinje qe frekuentojne internetet me qellimet kryesore : te shikojne skena dhe gjirime erotike,te shfryetzojne MSN me qellim te shpejtojne kismetin(fatin e jetes) dhe te humbin kohen duke luajtur lojra te demshme per vete ata..  :perqeshje: asojat dihen jan shume te demshme.

-MUZIKA: edhe kjo eshte njera prej gjrave te rrezikshme mirpo per dallim prej serialeve dhe int.... eshte se pasojat e muzikes jan ne menyre indirekte dhe per syrin e pare jan te pa vrejtura ,thjesht kjo eshte renditja e pasojave qe shkakton muzika>pirjen e alkoholit>dehjen>konsumimi e droges>dhe pasojat e paparashikuara.

----------


## fisniku-student

EDHE TV_te SHQIPTARE ME PROGRAMET E TYRE KRYESISHTE DEGJENERUESE PO KONTRIBUOJNE...

----------


## leci

Shume e drejte.
Te heqim tv apo te nderrojme rinine?
Kjo eshte dilema

----------


## crudelia

Une mendoj se te rinjte kane thjeshte mungese motivimi. E dine qe sado te mesojne nuk do gjejne dot nje pune. Ambjenti ne cdo qytet le per te deshiruar dhe eshte teper depresiv. Ne shkolla nuk u kerkojne pune qe te kene lidhje me kerkime ne internet, gjithashtu ne internet nuk mund te gjejne informacion me asgje qe ka te beje me shqiperine. Asnje organisate, asnje shkolle asgje nuk ka nje websit te vetin, dhe ne rastet qe nje i tille ekziston eshte ose shume i varfer, ose ka informacion shume te vjeter. Gjtithsesi them se kryesorja eshte mungesa e motivimit per te bere dicka, dhe mungesa e kushteve per ta bere kete gje.

----------


## lara21k

Une mendoj qe te kthehemi dhe nje here 500 vjet mbrapa dhe te jetojme ne sundimin e turkut sepse ky zhvillim i teknollogjise se sotme na degjeneroka..........

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Une mendoj se te rinjte kane thjeshte mungese motivimi.


Para se te mendosh per te rinjte mendohu nje here per motivimin e atij qe hapi ket teme.

----------


## crudelia

> Para se te mendosh per te rinjte mendohu nje here per motivimin e atij qe hapi ket teme.


Cfare do te thuash me kete? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Ermal 22

Pse nuk e ke kuptuar Crudelia qe fisniku student eshte ne fakt islamiku-student.

Shkruan si vehabist dhe na thoka se edhe muzika qenka e keqe per rinine. Ca jane keto idiotlleqe se edhe ne arabi nuk bejne keshtu kunder artit! Me poshte fisniku me siguri do pergjigjet se e ka fjalen vetem per disa lloj muzike por postimi i pare me shkronja te medha e thote hapur se ky mund te jete nje vella a nje burre qe as radio nuk lejon ne shtepi.
shikoje kete videon e arabit perparimtar dhe kupto sa prapa kerkon te na cojne fisnikat islamike ne emer te luftes kunder degjenerimit:

http://switch5.castup.net/frames/200...363wmv&ak=null


Eshte po ky antar qe para do kohesh shkruante



> jam duke estudiuar juridikun dhe jame duke e shkruar nje liber ne lidhje me kete probleme"EFEKTSHMERIA NE PARANDALIMIN E KRIMEVE(*sheriati* dhe kushtetutat bashkohore),nje studim qe kame bere nje nder qrregullimet(lufterat) qe kan me ndodhe ne bote,shkak dote jene lirite dhe te drejtat e njeriut,jo per ti mbrojt ato por per ti shuar ato,shume parlamente ne bote miratojne shume amandamente dhe ligje te ndryshme qe jane shume kontarverze ,duke i dhene te drejta te tepruara ne njerezve ,duke ia rregulluar me ligje, qdo bindje te nje qytetari te lire ,sikurse tash ne qe hyri ne fuqi ligji qe legalizon te drejtat e hemoseksualeve ne spanje ,ky eshet nje nder rastet qe do jen nje nder shkaqet per qrregullime .
> 
> nje gje eshet shume interesante (vlersim nga islami i mirfilet) sheriati apo feja islame nuk ia imponon qytetatrit me dhune qe ta pranoje fene islame ,*por ai qe eshte muslimane sanksionohet nese konvertohet ne fe tjeter* ,kjo ka nje justifikim shume te thjesht,islami i jep shume rendesi lidhjeve farefisnore dhe familjes ne tersi ,dhe ate sanksionim qe e bene, e bene me qellim se ai qe konvertohet ne tjeter fe ,kthehet kunder fes se tij te me parshme dhe shkepute lidhjet familjare dhe farefisnore d.m.th kontribon ne prishjen e rendit dhe qetesise farefisnore, dhe arsyeja e fundit i duhet te kete justifikim ai qytetare se pse konvertohet ,mirpo muslimani nuk ka justifikm per konvertim sespe islami e konsideron se perpos islamit, fe me te pastert si ne besim dhe ne te gjitha gjera ttjera nuk ka.


E kuptove tani se me cfare rreklamisti ke te besh dhe ku e ka synimin e vertete kur na qahet per gjendjen e rinise shqiptare?

----------


## godel

Debat i perhershem qysh me zhdukjen e shoqerive autokratike. C'po ndodh me rinine sot? Pse po degjeneron rinia sot?
Pergjigja eshte e thjeshte. Asgje s'po ndodh. Jane thjesht perceptime te brezave qe ikin qe shohin dicka ndryshe tek brezat qe vijne. Ne nje shoqeri te lire cdo individ apo turme krijon dimensionet e veta mbi te cilat mbeshtet ekzistencen e vet. Nuk ka pse te kete paralele.
Nqs nje brez i caktuar e ka mbajtur me dore duke i dale jarge nga goja, brezi qe vjen s'ka pse te beje te njejten gje.

----------


## crudelia

> faktoret qe ne menyre direkte po ndikojne ne trurin e rinis jan: 
> 
>   1. SERIALET
>   2. KEQPERDORIMI I INTERNETIT
>   3. MUZIKA


 Une ne fakt lexova vetem kete. Ej po ky fisniku sqenka ne terezi. O fisnik e di qe sot ekziston liria fetare??? Une takoj myslimane perdite nga ata qe mbajne shami ne koke dhe nuk flasin keshu si ti. Nejse mendimi yt ky. Sa per serialet dhe muziken nuk kane lidhje fare. 
Gjithsesi shume i ceket ky mendim i yti. Jashte mase i ceket. Them se eshte koment i mjaftueshem ky i fundit apo jo?  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## riu

Kush po e degjeneron mendjen e fisnikut? fislamnik e ke provuar vetevrasjen? sheron cdo semundje.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Pse nuk e ke kuptuar Crudelia qe fisniku student eshte ne fakt islamiku-student.
> 
> Shkruan si vehabist dhe na thoka se edhe muzika qenka e keqe per rinine. Ca jane keto idiotlleqe se edhe ne arabi nuk bejne keshtu kunder artit! Me poshte fisniku me siguri do pergjigjet se e ka fjalen vetem per disa lloj muzike por postimi i pare me shkronja te medha e thote hapur se ky mund te jete nje vella a nje burre qe as radio nuk lejon ne shtepi.
> shikoje kete videon e arabit perparimtar dhe kupto sa prapa kerkon te na cojne fisnikat islamike ne emer te luftes kunder degjenerimit:
> 
> http://switch5.castup.net/frames/200...363wmv&ak=null
> 
> 
> Eshte po ky antar qe para do kohesh shkruante
> ...





shiko quni keshilla eshet keshille nese do ateher praktikoje por e mire do kishte qen qe ate keshille ta perpunosh me logjike dhe pastaj te te postosh fiksione ketu ne forum.

une nuk jam vehabist ki mendjen qfar flet i nderuar ... as nuk jam extremist  jam nje njeri qe studjoje keto qeshtje  pa asnje prapavije vetem se marr si mateje moralin .d.m.th qdo problem e shikojme me  etik te pastert.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Une ne fakt lexova vetem kete. Ej po ky fisniku sqenka ne terezi. O fisnik e di qe sot ekziston liria fetare??? Une takoj myslimane perdite nga ata qe mbajne shami ne koke dhe nuk flasin keshu si ti. Nejse mendimi yt ky. Sa per serialet dhe muziken nuk kane lidhje fare. 
> Gjithsesi shume i ceket ky mendim i yti. Jashte mase i ceket. Them se eshte koment i mjaftueshem ky i fundit apo jo?


ngadal e nderuara crudella me qfar pergjegjesie flet per persoanlitetin tim"terezi"

per serialet dhe muziken ben te parashtrosh pyetje dhe te diskutojme ... ne teme...
dhe mos bjer viktim e disa kopukave te forumit qe meshume e shfrytezojne forumin per kismet dhe shfrenim  ndjenjash shtazore.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Para se te mendosh per te rinjte mendohu nje here per motivimin e atij qe hapi ket teme.



me siguri ti enjef veten  tende...mjafton aq...ky eshte kulminacioni karrieres suaj ...megjithate ka njerez qe nuk njofin as veten  e tyre .mos u nenqmo me kete. se ndoshta ky eshte etiketim i imi per ty se ndoshta as veten tuaj nuk enjef...

----------


## fisniku-student

> Une mendoj qe te kthehemi dhe nje here 500 vjet mbrapa dhe te jetojme ne sundimin e turkut sepse ky zhvillim i teknollogjise se sotme na degjeneroka..........


shiko nje keshille per ty teknologjia eshte ne te mire te njeriut kjo kuptohet kjart .mirpo keqperdorimi i  teknologjis na qon ne humbje.....

----------


## fisniku-student

> Kush po e degjeneron mendjen e fisnikut? fislamnik e ke provuar vetevrasjen? sheron cdo semundje.


nuk eshte ky forum per adoleshent qe nuk dallojne gjerat akoma mire....

magjthate kjo eshet menyre per deshmim te moshes ...si llojje marketngu ....

----------


## crudelia

Fisnik, se shikon qe je ti kunder te gjitheve??? Gjykoje vete se kush ka te drejte.  Gjithsesi nuk besoj te diskutohet me mbi kete teme sepse ai qe e hapi shfaqi vete nje mendim shume te ceket, prandaj nuk ja vlen me si teme. 
me nderime

----------


## friendlyboy1

rinia shqiptare nuk eshte e degjeneruar, mos shif vetem ata langot qe jargaviten te klubi lagjes tende, pastaj dihet shumica per lesh do vej si ne shqiperi dhe ne cdo vend tjeter, rendsi ka qe ata pak qe do arrin te bejn dicka do ndryshojn gjerat edhe per te tjeret

----------


## Clauss

fisnik, keep walking, une jam me ty. bile do thoja dhe ate shprehjen (per ngritje morali) qe sec thote per  kur je kunder me te gjithe etc etc po sme vjen ne gishta tani.

----------


## riu

po shi sa i rregullt qe eshte, i eshte pergjigj te gjitheve nji me nji. lumsi ajo qe do e marri... vdeksha un ishalla

----------

